# Need clarification



## Buz (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

a little clarification needed please realating to Sa visa.

I have a British passport and have just spent 89 day's in SA as a trial for a SA company. I am told that I can go back as long as I don't overstay any 90 day visa. The SA company is owned by a UK Company and the UK Company paid my salary, I will be paying tax in the UK for my earnings.

Can I go back?

Long term, my wife and I are seriously considering moving out there - for at least two years anyway any I will be employed by the SA Company.

I have tried countless times to contact the SA embassy in the UK --- say no more!!

Any help or advice would be appreciated.

Buz


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Buz said:


> Hi all
> 
> a little clarification needed please realating to Sa visa.
> 
> ...



Sorry i can't help re the visa but i came up against the same lack of help from the embassy when in the UK. I contacted the imigration dept. direct in Paarl from the UK and found them very helpfull, giving me all the advice i needed.


----------



## Buz (Oct 23, 2011)

perky said:


> Sorry i can't help re the visa but i came up against the same lack of help from the embassy when in the UK. I contacted the imigration dept. direct in Paarl from the UK and found them very helpfull, giving me all the advice i needed.


Thanks Perky - SA Embassy in the UK is a waste of time.


----------

